# Low test high tren cycle results



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

There's been so much said lately on low test & high tren iv decided to post up my results as iv not seen one person provide any results so far.

Iv been busy with a family problem most of which has been taken care of now but has been upsetting, im not one to post threads i normally leave to others as im not the best with replys but i think it's the main reason iv done this thread to help take my mind off it.

The cycle is now over as of last monday i was going to carry on cutting but decided i can't carry on anymore, there was a few adjustments as i went along.

Im really not interested if you think i could have done better.. overall the sides were 100% better for me than high test over lower tren which was no longer an option for me as i have two kids a missus and was a moody **** amongst other things.

Starting weight upon waking 102.2kg

Cycle was 15 weeks and was a 9 week gain & 6 week cut

Cycle 1-9 Gain

150 mg - fuerza test e

700 mg - fuerza tren a

Humatrope HGH - 8iu Mon/WedFri

Adex - 0.5mg 3 x PW

Caber 0.5 mg 2 x PW

Training

Weights Mon/Wed/Fri 3 day split

Finish weight upon waking 108kg

--------------------------------------

Cycle 9-15 cut

150 mg - fuerza test e

700 mg - fuerza tren a

70 mg - fuerza mast p Weeks 11 - 15

Humatrope HGH - 4iu ED

t3 - 25mcg - 75mcg built over the 9 - 15 weeks

Adex - 1mg 3 x PW

Caber 0.5 mg 2 x PW

Training

Weights Mon/Wed/Fri 3 day split

Cardio Mon/Tues/Wed/Fri fasted Fri was double cardio fasted and

Finish cycle weight unsure but second picture last sunday was 102kg

Iv included some pictures, im happy with my results overall the diet was a killer but i seemed to get into it as the weeks were going by and got more determined to do it.

First picture was starting picture the third is after this week not training and i suppose im carbed up now, iv not weighed first thing this week so dont know what the third pictures weight is which was taken this morning, there are more pictures as i went along.

Don't laugh at my pants lol


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

Def noticeable difference. congrats.

not to sure about the pants though..


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Look really good mate, well done.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I know bout the pants lol, where all men, im not one for posing i take a pic and thats how it is iv not got any others from the same week.


----------



## green goblin (Aug 26, 2013)

you see... you need pants like mine. Pink with I love my mum on the elastic! true man and true colours! :S


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Diet plan, or it didn't happen! :laugh:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark Prowler said:


> Diet plan, or it didn't happen! :laugh:


My diet is nothing special mate and has changed throughout the cycle, i eat what makes me feel happy and full some foods make me want to binge.. i dont cut out things out i try to fit stuff i like in like bread.

I use a lot of protein powder mixed in to mousse like texture and eat it.. it curbs my chocolate cravings

This is just basic to what used

Meal 1 - 2 bugen toast + 3 whole eggs + 100g of sweetcorn relish on 1 + 30g peanut butter on the other

Meal 2 - 40g of choc protein powder + 20g of cocco mixed into mousse + 6 rice cakes

Meal 3 - 40g of protein powder + 20g of cocco shake poured onto 130g of muesli & oats mixed

Meal 4 - 100g of chicken

Meal 5 - same as meal 2

Meal 6 - 2 slices of burgen + 4 whole eggs & 50g of onions + 100g of sweetcorn relish

Meal 7 - 100g of chicken + 250g of beetroot + 70g of pickles

Meal 8 - 40g of choc protein powder + 20g of cocco mixed into mousse


----------



## Lamaz86 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mate sorry to go off topic but how do I post new thread on here? Only just signed up. Sorry once again


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

nice results! did you have problems with libido or erection?


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats mate!

I only wish I had the determination to eat like that.

I can't control my sweet tooth either.

Well done dude.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DagoDuck said:


> nice results! did you have problems with libido or erection?


My libido has been poor for a few years now, im 38 andits nothing like when I was between 20-30.

Never had a problem getting it up ever.


----------



## peenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> My diet is nothing special mate and has changed throughout the cycle, i eat what makes me feel happy and full some foods make me want to binge.. i dont cut out things out i try to fit stuff i like in like bread.
> 
> I use a lot of protein powder mixed in to mousse like texture and eat it.. it curbs my chocolate cravings
> 
> ...


Gonna take notes on this, looks like it will calm my cravings a bit.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

superb work mate, how did you find strength while dieting and hos did you run the t3, any clen?

cheers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Lamaz86 said:


> Mate sorry to go off topic but how do I post new thread on here? Only just signed up. Sorry once again


go on the section you want to post in, so if its general then general conversation, top left of the screen youll see a green icon says 'new thread'


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

p.s nice work op


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you know the total cals for bulk then cut phases?

How did you get on withe the hgh, and did you notice/feel the benefits?

Well done, and where did you get the wallpaper?


----------



## #13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice, lean, dry gains, good effort.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

peenut said:


> Gonna take notes on this, looks like it will calm my cravings a bit.


There are better much better diets than mine i use a bit to much protein powder but i use it to curb cravings especially meal 2 spread on rice cakes, it's low cal and fills the gap nicely.. i use it way to much lol



GMO said:


> superb work mate, how did you find strength while dieting and hos did you run the t3, any clen?
> 
> cheers


Strength did drop a few reps on chest exercises and some weight on arm excercises.. i didn't gain any more strength when i started cutting but it never dropped by much.. it actually came back to original strength on triceps on the 6th week of the cut which gave me real boost that day.



Proteen Paul said:


> Do you know the total cals for bulk then cut phases?
> 
> How did you get on withe the hgh, and did you notice/feel the benefits?
> 
> Well done, and where did you get the wallpaper?


Bulk was between 4500 - 4700, cut diet came to 3400 i think, i was taking 1000 cals out 5 times PW with each cardio session, friday was double cardio and i ate the same food 3400 for that day.. that was the most productive day of the week and i could see the difference on saturday but it was hard going.

I preferred the ED use of 4 iu to the mon/wed/fri approach, i have noticed a difference using pharma over chinese.. there's loads of little differences imo i could elaborate my experience further if asked to go into it with more detail.

Lol can't remember where now B&Q most likely


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GMO said:


> superb work mate, how did you find strength while dieting and hos did you run the t3, any clen?
> 
> cheers


I ran the t3 at 25mcg to start and upped it as i was going to 75mcg, i was going to use clen these two weeks but iv just come off and going cold turkey, im going to run just test e 150mg for a while now maybe a bit more.

Iv not trained for a week and been drinking iv lost it, i can't see me training next week.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

#13 said:


> Nice, lean, dry gains, good effort.


It wasn't all lean gains, i finished my gain at 108kg, there was quite a bit to do for the 6 weeks


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I ran the t3 at 25mcg to start and upped it as i was going to 75mcg, i was going to use clen these two weeks but iv just come off and going cold turkey, im going to run just test e 150mg for a while now maybe a bit more.
> 
> Iv not trained for a week and been drinking iv lost it, i can't see me training next week.


Are you not worried about gaining fat back while your thyroid recovers? i thought 2 weeks of clen was a must for the end of a t3 run.

having a week off wont kill you mate, probs go back stronger if anything


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GMO said:


> Are you not worried about gaining fat back while your thyroid recovers? i thought 2 weeks of clen was a must for the end of a t3 run.
> 
> having a week off wont kill you mate, probs go back stronger if anything


Yes im def worried about gaining fat back but im done, it's been a week since finishing t3 now so im not going to start the clen now.

Im def holding some water today my diet has been off (not **** mind) and iv been drinking but im going to try and get back on track & make it to the gym tonight even if it's just today as iv got a few things coming up middle of this week that need to be sorted out.

Im going to pin 2iu HGH pre workout and hit a chest PB after a week off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good stuff mate :beer:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks mate.. last 6 weeks cut was hard.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Thanks mate.. last 6 weeks cut was hard.


I can imagine!


----------



## Flippy-Floppy (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey man, great results!! How did you dose your test through your the week? Also, what did your pct look like?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done buddy. Nice and lean


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Nice one mate

Did something like this a while back and it went well but I do feel cutting straight after bulking tends to end up losing you more size than you would have otherwise. Question of time as always really.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Flippy-Floppy said:


> Hey man, great results!! How did you dose your test through your the week? Also, what did your pct look like?


Hi mate i done 150mg test e once per week and i went straight into a cruise of 150mg test for a few weeks and then on to 250mg once every 10 days.



Superhorse said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Did something like this a while back and it went well but I do feel cutting straight after bulking tends to end up losing you more size than you would have otherwise. Question of time as always really.


Alright mate yeah i remember talking to you about it, i think i lost a bit of size mainly on back and legs but i wasnt happy with my bodyfat and carried on for the cut

Starting up a new cycle mark 2 in a few weeks for 8 weeks similar but with clen and t3's run along and maybe mast p from the start and test a little higher maybe around 250mg PW as iv got some cido's and it's just easier.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Should be good mate, nice base to work on now, that's for sure


----------

